
Ask HN: Is AirBnb / Jumio's ID Verification Trustworthy? - thenomad
Trying to book an AirBnB for a holiday, I discovered that their booking service now <i>requires</i> that you upload a scan of your passport to a company called Jumio for ID verification purposes.<p>Obviously, that opens up a fairly large range of potential threats if the images ever leak. I figure if any group will know, HN will - is this a serious risk? Is there a reason I should trust Jumio with copies of important documents and assume they&#x27;ll never have a data breach? Or is this a &quot;sorry, but I&#x27;m never using AirBnB again&quot; moment?
======
PaulHoule
If you stay in a real hotel they will usually take a scan of your photo id, so
this is nothing new

------
baybal2
Photoshop is your friend

